# Swivel Vise Recommendation



## kplyler (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a BP clone mill, and it came with an Interstate stationary 6" vise.  The kind that can be used on its side (has no ears) if needed (never had the need). I also have an angle drill press vise, which I have used a few times, it allows for tilting the work piece in the vertical axis.  What I would like to have a a vise that allows swiveling in the horizontal axis.  I always hear Kurt vise owners pitching the under swivel, and I do see those show up online and on CL periodically, but it does not look like it would be easy to adapt my Interstate to ride on top of a swivel. Any suggestions for a swivel?  I hate to buy an entire new vise just for the rare/periodic 45 degree cut.  I do have a set of angle blocks, and have cobbled together an angle for one project, but its tedious, and not very stable.

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 15, 2015)

Have you considered buying a vise with a swivel, and selling the Interstate?

A lot of people recommend against the swivel, because it takes up about an inch or so of vertical space, but if you need the room, just remove it. And don't put it back until you need it.


----------



## kplyler (Dec 15, 2015)

Not consciously, but now that you mention it, I'll think about that as a plan -"C". shipping a 75lb vise might be a bit much, but I could look at the USPS any weight in a box option, with an alternative of selling on CL.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 15, 2015)

I just sold a mill with a vice and the new mill had a vice and I found that not all swivels bases are interchangeable, could make it work but the center pins were different, so I kept the vice with the swivel. I did like that it was a snap to align the x axis with the swivel under the vice so for now left it on.


----------



## TommyD (Dec 15, 2015)

I've had much heavier stuff shipped, much heavier.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 15, 2015)

Wait until Enco has a 20% off coupon and free freight and then pull the trigger.  For my main vise I do not want a swivel, loses head room, accuracy, and rigidity.  If it does not work in the vise mount it to the table.  I did recently pick up a very nice old angle swivel vise that is in the queue for restoring.  It is smaller (4") and MUCH lighter duty that a regular mill vise so it will need to be used for light work and with light cuts.


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 16, 2015)

With the type vise you have you should be able to use the protractor head on your square against the edge of the table and the vise to easily set any angle. Then just clamp the vise in position. It would probably be just as accurate as the swivel.


----------



## kplyler (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya, I've played with that option. Its difficult to get the toe/lip clamps to lock the vise at various angles, but can be done. I even thought about locking the vise down with the Teco/T-Slot set to the top of the vise, but not sure how stable that would be.  Lots of good options and info.  I have clamped pieces (typically because they don't fit in the vise) to the table directly, had not thought of that as setting an angle, but it actually is.

Thanks


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 16, 2015)

Buy a swivel vise if you like but don't sell the old one.  It would be very rare if you never needed an additional vise.


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 16, 2015)

I put a new vise on my mill 8 years ago without a swivel base and I can honestly say that the only time I have ever moved the vise was when I needed to mount the rotary table or a large jig I use for boring a certain engine. I really cant think of a set up that I ever had to do that would have been easier with a swivel base vise.
If angular accuracy is important then I'm going to be using an indexer or sine plate depending on the job at hand.

We do have a 6" Interstate with a swivel base at my day job and it seems like a pretty good vice for the price.


----------



## TommyD (Dec 16, 2015)

One place I worked at for 11 years we had a Bridgeport swivel vice mounted on out Bridgeport. In all my years I don't remember us swivel that vice or remove it from our Bridgeport. All we seemed to ever do was tram it every once in a while.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a swivel on my 4" that I put the locator tabs in I then went to a few hours worth of work to get it to rotate on the swivel & then to get it to rotate smothly. I do use the base to swivel it once in a while but not often. I think I've had it off from the base once that I can remember since I have had it. I can't think of any one time that it was a must to have tho. Even with the base the vise isn't to heavy to be uncomfortable to move & my table on this little mill is never higher then my belt line.

I just got a newer mill that is much bigger & it & bought a 6" vise for it that came with a swivel. It is a few more pounds & I'll be lifting the table about to my cheast. I don't think I'll be using the locator tabs so I can slide it & may take the base off.


----------



## gaston (Dec 23, 2015)

I have my kurt on the left 1/3 of the mill table and the phase2 rotary table on the right 1/3  leaving the middle 1/3 to table mt stuff. Haven't moved either other than check the tram in a couple of years. I have a 3" sine vise I mt on the rotary table for compound angle work. Works for me


----------



## toolroom (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a 4" swivel vice on my mill that I use frequently. I located the zero and scribed heavily that point and tramed the vise in. I then drilled and reamed a 1/4" hole for a hardened dowel on the lug, (where the vice would bolt to the table) forward of the nut and when move  it, I can locate it back to 90 degrees by dropping the pin back in. Been doing it for years and if your careful not to slam the  vice around into the pin hole when you reposition,it repeats great!


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 23, 2015)

Keep the interstate You can mount it on it side if the need arises, And look for a good deal on a rotary table.


----------



## kplyler (Jan 4, 2016)

Problem solved, I picked up a 5" Shars vise with swivel under it for $50 from CL this weekend. and having two vises will likely come in handy. vise jaws seem pretty parallel just before closing.  I notice on this vise and others the vise jaws when closed do not meet seamlessly on the outer edges. On this vise the fron jaw is shifted left about 1/16 (that's a lot), from the back jaw.  This was not much of an issue when I made the jaws for my other vise, since I closed the vise and then (since the jaws are a bit larger than the vise) ran an endmill across, and made them mate perfectly.  Is this common.  I plan on doing the same to the new vise, there is just enough overhang to do it.


----------

